# War of the Worlds Alien Creature



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all,
I finished this today.
The original sculpt/base was nice but it just would have taken up to much of my shelf space. The ends were chopped off the plastic base and two walls were made. The brick wall was carved out of Balsa foam and the other wall was made from Balsa/Bass wood. I modified the Alien to fit on the base and changed its paint scheme a little so that it wouldn't clash with the alien fungus (or whatever it is) that is in the movie.
































Thanks for looking and let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What do I think....?
I think it's Freaking Awesome ...
That's what I think!
I also think I've got to get this Kit :thumbsup:
I love the colors you used...truely Alien!
Welcome aboard man!
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great kit-bash Els. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing!

~RK~


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job! I really like the rework of the base that you did. 

Sean


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like a museum piece. Totally awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

REALLY like the colors on this great job


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding. Great use of colour and composition. Much more effective than the original model/base.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Fantabulous ! ! !


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with all of the above! Excellent colors. Really love the base and the name on the backside. Creature looks cornered, and more dangerous! Very nice interpretation. Bravo!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent use of colour on the alien!.. the whole kit in it's original state is fantastic, but you have made it into an awesome diorama setting!.. love all of the extra detailing you have put into it!.. great work..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic build Els. Your alien is absolutely gorgeous, if that can be said about one of those things, and the custom backdrop is amazing as well. It looks like you are relatively new here and that sure is a way to start! Hope and expect to see more of your work soon. By the way, Merritt Island here, I see you are maybe 25 miles south?

Bob K.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Love it! Very well done.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I wasn't going to purchase this kit, but your work has me reconsidering...very nicely done! Kudos!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I usually don't comment on builtups because if I coment on one I feel bad about not commenting on the others. That said. I really like this. I think you knocked it out of the park. Love the colors. Love the base. Really excellent work. Well done.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks fantastic. Great job on the custom base. The color palette and paint looks awesome.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

About the best paint job I've seen on this kit, nice and alien looking. The base is a work of art in and of itself.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Absolutely *killer!* :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Els said:


> Hello all,
> I finished this today.
> The original sculpt/base was nice but it just would have taken up to much of my shelf space. The ends were chopped off the plastic base and two walls were made. The brick wall was carved out of Balsa foam and the other wall was made from Balsa/Bass wood. I modified the Alien to fit on the base and changed its paint scheme a little so that it wouldn't clash with the alien fungus (or whatever it is) that is in the movie.
> 
> ...


From Buildup kit to custom base simply Beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Really cool, be anxious to see more of your work.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone.
I had a good time working on this kit. It was the first figure kit that I had worked on for a while (I needed a break from aircraft kits).
You can see my build up progress here. I hope it is ok to post a link to another site.
http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=227009
I am glad that Pegasus made this kit. Out of the box it makes into a nice diorama and for the price you can't beat it.
Thanks again for all the positive comments.
Els


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Els said:


> Wow, thanks everyone.
> I had a good time working on this kit. It was the first figure kit that I had worked on for a while (I needed a break from aircraft kits).
> You can see my build up progress here. I hope it is ok to post a link to another site.
> http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=227009
> ...


Thanks again for sharing with us Els:thumbsup:


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome and creepy!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice puppy you have there.Absolutely fantastic job.Very imaginative diorama.:thumbsup:


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Excellent result there and i was interested to see how the placing of the name evolved to its final resting place which imho is the right place:thumbsup:

I too am deviating from the O.O.B. and am making use of another kits base, and like yourself have utilised the name plate from the kit.

Haven't started to paint yet, but having seen this version may just have 'bumped' this kit up the queue a bit


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.

Csoldier, Changing the base after I was practically done with it sucked but I knew that everytime I looked at it on the shelf, I would have wished that I had fixed it when I had the chance. I hope you post pictures of your kit when you finish it.
Els


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

WOW(pun):thumbsup: great job the paint looks awesome.  I want one now


----------



## new2figures (Jul 9, 2009)

This is my first post on this forum and I have to say this thing rocks. I was searching the net for images of this kit built because I'm working on it right now. Great reference.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Ditto to what everyone else said above - that is a really nice job on everything! I only wish I could pull of what you've done with this kit!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow... Just... Wow!

That is an awesome job. Beautiful colour palette and an exceptional base design.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the encouragement.
Els


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

SWEET! Really sweet. Not going to see a better one!

Terry


----------

